# caravan



## tharua (Sep 28, 2012)

we are moving to the Fundao area in April and will be looking for acaravan to live in while we build , can anyone help,


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

You can search on here Autocaravanas, Autocaravanas Usadas e Caravanas no Standvirtual
but there hard to come by in Portugal


----------



## tharua (Sep 28, 2012)

thanks


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

This is another site http://www.olx.pt/


----------



## jerryceltner (May 15, 2012)

If you go to this site it has 2 second hand caravans for sale. Just scroll down.

http://www.facebook.com/#!/groups/408383229213373/

Central Portugal & SilverCoast Second Hand Classifieds


----------



## ValnGary (Dec 21, 2008)

*Caravan*

Hi, we are selling a caravan on behalf of a friend. We are close to Miranda do Corvo, Central Portugal. Contact us if you would like further details. You can also find the details on the link Jerry gave you (Facebook - ours is the Eldiss Hurricane one). 

https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=oa.447022102016152&type=1


----------



## tharua (Sep 28, 2012)

have sent you an email we are very keen


----------

